# Disco Inferno



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

This joker got out his potato cannon and made the crater in front of my house even bigger. @disco_potato hit me with some CX2's he remembered I mentioned from a brief random conversation a while ago that I forgot about. Not sure if he was timing up with with the NHS destruction lately or not, but he somehow seems to remember exactly what I like to smoke. The 3 in the middle are the ones I've never tried; RC yellow cake, DC Maximus, and Swagger. This was totally not necessary and much appreciated. Thanks bro.









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> This joker got out his potato cannon and made the crater in front of my house even bigger. @disco_potato hit me with some CX2's he remembered I mentioned from a brief random conversation a while ago that I forgot about. Not sure if he was timing up with with the NHS destruction lately or not, but he somehow seems to remember exactly what I like to smoke. The 3 in the middle are the ones I've never tried; RC yellow cake, DC Maximus, and Swagger. This was totally not necessary and much appreciated. Thanks bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not part of the NHS, but a heck of a hit! Btw, @disco_potato, you're always welcome with us! Lol


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice !


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Nice job, Disco. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Brutal!! Nice hit!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Scheweeeeet!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is some carnage for sure. I just can't believe people on here willfully cripple each other with this kind of ordinance.

PS....Disco Inferno ( Trammps ) is a great song from my late 70's hits that is now pounding in my head....thx....now who's gonna help me exorcise this song to Cleveland........burn baby burn..........


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Great hit disco...can't wait for My Father and ABBA collaboration to hit ..

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

That is the exact song that popped into my head reading his note while thinking my house is burning down and the note is signed "Disco". The title just fit. 


Cigary said:


> This is some carnage for sure. I just can't believe people on here willfully cripple each other with this kind of ordinance.
> 
> PS....Disco Inferno ( Trammps ) is a great song from my late 70's hits that is now pounding in my head....thx....now who's gonna help me exorcise this song to Cleveland........burn baby burn..........


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Enjoy them and again, sorry about the bigger sizes on some of them. The timing was just a coincidence. I meant to ship these, along with some others  , ~3 weeks ago but life got in the way.


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Disco is one heck of a feller, and can bomb with the best of ‘em. Nice hit brother.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

@msmith1986 be interested in that RP Ligero sounds very similar to the original Indian tobac super fuerte. ..think Rocky did a switch a roo and still re released the other....keep me posted Brother...have a Happy 4th

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Pag#11 said:


> @msmith1986 be interested in that RP Ligero sounds very similar to the original Indian tobac super fuerte. ..think Rocky did a switch a roo and still re released the other....keep me posted Brother...have a Happy 4th
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I smoke the Super Ligero fairly often and it's always good. Last one I smoked was a lancero, mmmmm. That's why I was so disappointed by the re-release of the ITC Super Fuerte. Smoke a super ligero asap.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I smoke the Super Ligero fairly often and it's always good. Last one I smoked was a lancero, mmmmm. That's why I was so disappointed by the re-release of the ITC Super Fuerte. Smoke a super ligero asap.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


Just bought a box of super ligero. So good.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

disco_potato said:


> Enjoy them and again, sorry about the bigger sizes on some of them. The timing was just a coincidence. I meant to ship these, along with some others  , ~3 weeks ago but life got in the way.


You don't have anything to be sorry about, I didn't ask for anything, lol. I smoke pretty much any size anyway, I just like smaller smokes because of time. Thanks again Dave.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Just bought a box of super ligero. So good.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


seriouscigars has super ligero lancero boxes for a steal right now


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done Disco


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> seriouscigars has super ligero lancero boxes for a steal right now


I got a box of super ligero robusto plus a RP 10 cigar sampler and a RP super ligero torch during the CI summer sale for 70 bucks shipped. Not too shabby, wish they had offered that with the lancero.

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Very Nice Indeed!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

@msmith1986 I have a Southern Draw Jacob's Ladder sittin' in a box right now...maybe we can smoke and compare...


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

GunnyJ said:


> @msmith1986 I have a Southern Draw Jacob's Ladder sittin' in a box right now...maybe we can smoke and compare...


I have smoked a few of them so far this year. They are in my top 10. It sucks that AJ makes them for SD and not for himself, the prices would be cheaper. The Kudzu and Firethorn are good too. I have to try the Rose of Sharon yet, I heard it received ratings between 90 and 100.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Reminds me of Disco Inferno when I watched WCW in the late 90's.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I just laughed out loud. Haven't thought of him in years. He was terribly fun to watch.


Gumby-cr said:


> Reminds me of Disco Inferno when I watched WCW in the late 90's.


'Merica


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> I just laughed out loud. Haven't thought of him in years. He was terribly fun to watch.
> 
> 'Merica


I remember him. Lol. Good ole' days.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I got a box of super ligero robusto plus a RP 10 cigar sampler and a RP super ligero torch during the CI summer sale for 70 bucks shipped. Not too shabby, wish they had offered that with the lancero.
> 
> Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


Hey Tyson
Let me know how the super Ligero are. Very interested in hearing your opinion. 
Thanks in advance Pal.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> Hey Tyson
> Let me know how the super Ligero are. Very interested in hearing your opinion.
> Thanks in advance Pal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I've had one before. I liked it a lot. Best RP I've tried to date. I am a fan of Ligero, especially as a filler. They are strong, bit not overbearing.

'Merica


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Great hit @disco_potato


----------

